# Trimming out a carry beam



## Wastarita (Sep 23, 2019)

I have a weirdly shaped living room/dining room with a carry beam dividing. I could do a beam or wrap on the end that continues into a wall but where the beam dead ends into the exterior wall I cant seem to figure out. Does anyone have any examples of so.ething like this?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What is it that you are trying to figure out? What you have looks rather standard to me.


George


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Ditto, I don't quite understand your goal here.


----------



## NoNails (Jun 6, 2016)

If I understand, I would add a corbel underneath to match your room style.


----------

